# Bengals



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

anyone keep bengal cats?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen a few posts with people who have Bengals and xBengal and I know I've had a 'conversation' with someone on here whose wife breeds Bengals - damned if I can remember his name.

Are you looking for a breeder or just someone who owns one?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

dont even have to own one, just someone that knows there stuff about one, a breeder would be good as they know the most realy (usualy).​


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I don't own one although I nearly bought one years ago. 

I;ve bred and shown pedigree cats for nigh on 20 years, although not Bengals.

My friend bought a male stud from the first litter born in this country and bred them for years, so I know a wee bit about them, if I can help,


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ill pm you


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

anyone keep any exotic cat? please say ​


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I used to own a bengal : victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

We got Persian Exotics : victory:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i have\3 bengal x's


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Having 'spoken' to Snakelover by pm - what he is actually looking for is wild cats, not domestic cats with wild breeding in them.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

so ocelots and stuff then :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, stuff like that! But of course he'll need a licence to keep them and he'll have a difficult time getting one, as I've pointed out to him.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife breeds bengals, they are pretty much the closest your going to get to a wild cat, very boisterous and require a lot of attention. I cant stand them, we have a maincoon which is a proper domesticated cat, its nice friendly and house trained. Although the Bengals are litter trained thats as close they are to being a domesticated cat.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i think bengals is my best bet, but it wont be for a altealst a year or so, so will do reaserch when the time comes. Thanks


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a cross bengal kitten he is amazing...


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Savannah cats are very nice, Will hopefully have one very soon

I found a couple of breeders if your interested


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yer ok...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

me and spidergirl33 have got burmese cats


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

they nice but not realy what i looking for...or want. I want something that looks wild...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

snakelover said:


> they nice but not realy what i looking for...or want. I want something that looks wild...


tell me that doesnt look wild :lol2: >>>


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol no i mean wild as in:








of google...they look exotic...

exoticcatz
I love caracals mite do some reaserch on them...mite take years to save up...mite not be allowed one, just intrested atm.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Bengals look wild like that, a bengal cross wont though.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Caracals may need a lisence....anyone got a DWA list plz!?


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

carcals will need a licence, As will all/most wild cats


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

just found my dream cat!!!
Marbled Bengal possible a Silver Marble, but only says Marble.  Thats what im after, if im aloud, etc ill get one of those in a yr+


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a snow spotted bengal. She is more of a hunter than my normal non pedigree, extremely active and also very intelligent. She loves to play fetch, climb trees and will play in water for hours. She is also very affectionate and vocal - she does try to communicate with me. She does scratch and bite more than most cats though, but nothing too bad, I think it may be just because she is still young.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

any pictures also i will pm you...


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

My snow spotted bengal ( she is larger than this now)-


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

wow nice lookin cat


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I think i am going to look through loads of animal books see if any catch my eye, look them up, see if there are breeders, read more etc etc  i realy want exotic mammal 
Thanks and Marble Bengals rock : victory:! and normal bengals...​


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What about a Genet, Snakelover?

Vaguely catlike in behaviour and slightly catlike in shape... but not on the DWA like any cat other than _Felis sylvestris catus_ or fourth-generation crosses of those are.

When my two cats go, I'll be considering one myself.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ye i like these but thought they may be on the DWA, obviously not, but how many breeders are there in the uk, not many i reckon, Meerkats are actually...not common, but can be found in alot of classifieds, and there a quite a few breeders.
I do like the genet but also how much would one cost?
How easy would it be able to get hold of one, and a breeder?
Thanks


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

i have sphynx cats (hairless)...wish i could have furry cats but i am allergic to cat fur if i wasnt i would be like cat lady from the simpsons and have bengals, ocicats and maine ***** stuck to my arms 24/7


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i was just looking at the bengal maine **** crosses.. they look really odd but sweet...

my bengal has taken to crying at my bathroom door every time i have a shower...

i now allow him to play in the shower for a while after i come out...

he adores water


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> What about a Genet, Snakelover?
> 
> Vaguely catlike in behaviour and slightly catlike in shape... but not on the DWA like any cat other than _Felis sylvestris catus_ or fourth-generation crosses of those are.


Actually there are quite a number of "wild cat" species that are not on the DWA, including the wild cat (as mentioned), pallas cat (_otocolobus manul)_, geoffreys cat (_Oncifelis geoffroyi)_, kodkod (_Leopardus guigna)_, bay cat (_catapuma badia)_ and sand cat (_Felis margarita_), black footed cat (_Felis nigripes)_ and rusty spotted cat (_Prionailurus rubiginosa)_.

Of course being able to keep them off the DWA and actually sourcing the animal sare two different matters entirely.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i realy thinking about meerkats...how big do you reckon the pen should be, to dig, sleep in. etc. Will be out most of the time...


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

sparkle said:


> i was just looking at the bengal maine **** crosses.. they look really odd but sweet...
> 
> my bengal has taken to crying at my bathroom door every time i have a shower...
> 
> ...


They really do love to play with water dont they


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Angi said:


> They really do love to play with water dont they


mine doesn't......I think he must be broken


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i have decided I will probably go for a meerkat pair if i get anything.
Do you reckon 15ftx3ftx5ft (lxdxh) will house a pair+, an indoor enclosure that will be...
Also will be let out evryday, around the house etc...
But that would be the max size set-up i could have in the house i reckon...And i dont know if i would be aloud one outside.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Are you sure you know what you want? Meercats and Bengals in the same thread - they are two very different critters :lolsign:

Meercats might not need as much room as you would think, Appleton Exotics breed them and the cage they are kept in isnt that big tbh, if you look at the rotating picture on their main page, the vivs in the middle of the shop are where they are kept.

Appleton Exotics


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

what do you think a minimum would be as the viv i said would have to be the max...what size vivs are the ones at appleton kept in? approx...?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkle said:


> I have a cross bengal kitten he is amazing...


Hes a fliping nutcase!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i dont think meerkats belong in vivs, dude.
Indoor enclosures with outside space i believe..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL dude a viv?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If you want a house pet buy a SINGLE hand tame (NOT hand associated) meercat, preferably as a youngster. I wouldnt advise keeping 2 in the house and I certainly cant condone keeping then in a viv. If you would like a furry "viv" pet look into short tailed opossums or perhaps dwarf mongoose if you can afford the hefty price tag.

Meercats are very dominant animals that will constantly attempt to become "top dog". They also play rough, even after they have accepted you as the "pack leader" and a tame, friendly house meercat is the exception to the rule. Personally I also think they stink, and I keep a skunk! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I really think you need to consider this more, bengal to meercat to wild cat and back in just a few days? This does not show the sort of commitment any exotic requires! I understand that you are still evaluating your options, but your best bet is to talk to people who have kept the animals, not "heard it on the grapevine".

You cannot repeat cannot keep a pair of meetcats in a viv indefinately.. I dont care what anyone else does it is horrifically unfair to them.

Take a look at this thread on livefoods: Meerkats - Livefood UK Forum for an idea of how to set up an outdoor meercat enclosure and also contact Marie (glidergirl on here) if you are seriously considering some. Marie and her partner have kept mongoose both indoors and outdoors - you can't beat talking to actual keepers!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Yer i read that, i didnt mean a "vivarium" i meant a indoor enclousre, like a walk in... but i dont know if i could get a outdoor enclosure...I will not be keeping any exotic in a "viv" but a indoor enclosure.Short Tail Opposums stay kinda small dont they?
And Dwarf Monngoose and Normal Mongoose, ho much do these go for.
Can i just say i haven't decided im getting a Meerkat in June next year, all i am doing is looking at exotic mammals that i like...then if i like them enough that i would like to own one i will do abit of reaserch, still think i want one more reaserch etc...I have actualy sent a meerkat breeder 2 emails on the.....28th and 29th...no reply yet. I have also emailed a shop on the 28th-29th and they replyed with some info.

But i would like something i could put in a big nice set-up as a display and as something i could get out...It will if needed be exercised in and out side...


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

An indoor enclosure is fine, though you would still have the issue of dominance (especially if you bought a male/female pair) and the bloody smell!

Mongoose and dwarf mongoose... dont think size on the dwarfs would be enough for you looking at what else you thought of. I dont like normal mongoose so no comment there..

STOs are very small hence the ability to keep them in vivs. They are not what you appear to be looking for either. 

Actually.. hell.. I have no idea what you're looking for, Im not convinced you do either! Maybe we should go right back to actual requirements and see what people suggest? *scratches head*

So far:

To be kept indoors
Sociable? Handleable?
Interesting to watch?
Decent size?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

All yes pendlehog...
And sorry i do find it hard to make my mind up when it comes to pets...coz i see loads of nice exotics i like, and then like one the most then chnages the next day. But i can assure you if i get one it will be exercised, will have a good size enclosure, and i will stick to it...far to many people buy things then get rid once its older...and not "cute".

So i would like a exotic that is:
To be kept indoors
Sociable? Handleable?
Interesting to watch?
Decent size? 

any ideas....(still like meerkats and waiting for breeder to reply)
Thanks PendleHog


----------



## Taodao (Oct 9, 2007)

*Softspot Bengals*

I have a new litter of 7 at present and also 2 5-6 month females all are available.

Silver Spotted Bengal on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Taodao said:


> I have a new litter of 7 at present and also 2 5-6 month females all are available.
> 
> Silver Spotted Bengal on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


What sort of price are they ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Taodao (Oct 9, 2007)

£500 for pet £1000f or £1300m for breeding
check out the website for availability Home 

Taodao


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Phew! Sorry, but those prices are a bit steep!

When bengals first came into this country way back in the late 80s you could buy a stud cat for £2,000 and a breeding queen for £1,500.

Usually as the breed gets more popular and more cats are registered, the price comes down.

Hate to say it, but, imao, given how many bengals there are about nowadays, I certainly wouldn't pay that!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

You can usually pick up a Bengal for a pet at around £350 these days and breeders really do depend on their markings, colours, quality etc etc.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a Bengal X kitten, his mum was an egyptian mau and his dad was a snow bengal, he is bloomin mental!! keeps me on my feet that's for sure  am getting a pure bred brown spotted bengal in feb hopefully.. and a ragdoll! I love cats!

here is sleeve -


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh wow he's beautiful!!


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i will either be getting 1 of these or a manecoon next year...:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Angi said:


> You can usually pick up a Bengal for a pet at around £350 these days and breeders really do depend on their markings, colours, quality etc etc.


£350 is an average price to pay today for any pedigree, registered, cat nowadays. You can get them cheaper (I personally wouldn't have been charging that much if I'd still been breeding!) and you can get them more expensive.

Personally I think it's a realistic price for anyone to pay, especially for a pet and I wouldn't pay more unless I was seriously needing a particular colour or pedigree for my breeding programme, and even then, still don't honestly think I would!


----------

